# Get Fired Up!



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

The Gator finally got a much needed improvement via Kenny:


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

I'm official:


----------



## coup de grace (Aug 7, 2010)

Kenny does great work.


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

Yes he does.

After seeing him work on my boat, I wouldn't let anyone else touch the Gator.



coup de grace said:


> Kenny does great work.


----------

